# Accessible emergency latch for rear doors?



## RickDeckard (Apr 7, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2017/04/23/tesla-model-x-fire-crash-falcon-wing-doors-stuck/

I don't have all the details, but at a glance I hope Tesla makes an emergency door opening mechanisms that are both plainly visible for the passengers and easily accessible.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

They're not clearly labelled as such. In the emergency response guide available here you can see they have release latches located behind the speak grilles

http://assets.teslastatic.com/2016_Model_X_Emergency_Response_Guide.pdf


----------



## RickDeckard (Apr 7, 2017)

From what I'm seeing, imo, in an emergency, there's no way kids or adult guess passengers who haven't seen the manual, are opening that door. Imo this latch should not be hidden behind a speaker grill but directly accessible. Hope they can make this improvement. 

Which makes me think that if the primary door opening mechanism for Model 3 is an electronic button, Tesla should include an secondary mechanical release mechanism in case of emergency, hopefully not hidden and hard to reach.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RickDeckard said:


> From what I'm seeing, imo, in an emergency, there's no way kids or adult guess passengers who haven't seen the manual, are opening that door. Imo this latch should not be hidden behind a speaker grill but directly accessible. Hope they can make this improvement.
> 
> Which makes me think that if the primary door opening mechanism for Model 3 is an electronic button, Tesla should include an secondary mechanical release mechanism in case of emergency, hopefully not hidden and hard to reach.


the Model S has a release pull toward the base of the rear seats - I am sure they will have something similar.
The Model 3 interior door latch button is an actuator switch more than an electronic button (guess it depends on how you define electronic button) but from what I understand, by pressing the switch, it physically releases the latch compared to on the Model X that is truly a electronic button that sends a signal to the latch.


----------

